# 20g High Tank Journal



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Alright, I just re-setup my 20g high tank today. I haven't put in my substrate yet becuase I am still thinking about getting a bag of eco-complete. It's currently cycling will soon to be with 5 neon tetras, 1 oto, and 1 corydoras. So far I have java moss, and java fern plants in the tank attached to the wood. 1x 55 watt 6500K/day, DIY C02, Flourish Excel, Flourish.

Edit: Any tips on how to not let the equipment show?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Isn't setting a new tank back up fun?
If you plan to cycle with those particular fish, do you have any established tanks you can steal media from? All of the fish you have listed are fairly sensitive to the rigors of a new cycle, but some established media (especially from another filter), or something like Bio-Spira would greatly cut down on the cycling stresses. If you had more plants, that would also help in absorbing the excess ammonia.

I'd also get a few more Cory's and Oto's once all is said and done since they do best with company of their own.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a seasoned sponge filter that I could use, the neon tetras look like they are dying ...


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Alright the tank has gotten a bit cloudy, I think its bacteria bloom although it should clear in a couple of days. So far 2 neons, 1 otocinclus had died becuase they were held in a water bucket becuase I had no other tanks running at the time. So 3 neon tetras, 1 otocinclus, and 1 corydoras is in the tank cycling atm. It should be ready in a few weeks after I go and check my water.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> Edit: Any tips on how to not let the equipment show?


You run a canister filter? If so, I recommend a Hydor ETH in-line to get that heater outa sight. They plumb into the return line from the canister, and are quite accurate. I got one about 3 weeks ago, and now would not consider anything else.

-joe


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Any pictures of your cainster? No I am using a tetra whisper 60 at the moment, it's too big and stands out too much IMO.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

I use a Hagen/fluval 104, which is plenty large enough for my 30 gal tank. Right now I have floss, carbon, phos-x, and ceramic tubular media in it. Keeps a good flow rate. I have a graduated blue background on the back of my tank, which hides most of teh plumbing and cords, including the heater. There is a pic of the hydor in the reviews section here.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I would get a canister filter, but they seem quite expensive. If I could, I would probably trade my tetra whisper 60 and see what I can get for it and use the money to buy a canister filter.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Wel, not to try and sell you on anything...but if you plan on keeping aquariums for a while, planted or not, the Eheaim is the way to go. Super quiet, efficient and reliable. I have heard countless stories of them running for 15 even 20 years. Your tank would need the Eheim Classic 2213. $75+shipping divided by 10+ years is pretty cheap in the end.....

Oh, and with lots of plants you don't have to worry about cycling your tank


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Where could I get a Ehiem 2213 for $75 + shipping? Do these run by power outlets or ?


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Try big als, last time i looked at the 2213 model it was pretty cheap.

And no actually that specific model runs on only when heated, so youll need to plan ahead and put in near a heating duct. :toimonst:










Andrew


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Where could I get a Ehiem 2213 for $75 + shipping? Do these run by power outlets or ?


Yup, www.bigalsonline.com has them for about that price. Other brands are a little cheaper but I believe the eheimis like the Cadillac of good filters (sure you can get a Porsche but after a certain point, one is as good as another) It runs of of regular old AC from your wall outlet, you don't need any extra water or air pumps or anything like that. Also, the eheims work really well for diffusing CO2 if you choose to inject it.

Dennis


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

How about could I attach my DIY C02 with a Ehiem 2213? The only fear that I have is not tightening the tubes together and having 20 gallons of water flood my basement.

Edit: Wow that's pretty cheap, $81.94 shipped for a Ehiem 2213, *mind* is still thinking.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Updated Pictures*

Well i've took some shots of the cycling fish in my tank and also left over blaah *hair algae*

Need to get siamensis right away!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey Jdinh, not to barge in on your Ehiem discussion but I have a few comments on your set up:

You should have used more plants in the beginning and planted everything with the substrate, that's if you had them, so you wouldn't need to go through that normal and long cycle.
The second option was do a fishless cycle so you would not harm any fish. You could have used old tank water too.
Bigalsonline.com has the EHEIM for aroun 90$ shipped. As for co2 cut a hole in the intake and plue the airtube of the DIY in it so it goes through the whole filter and out comes the bubble via spray bar, and if you don't like the green there is also the new dary gray parts. I think the green is better though.

Just my opinions.

John


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey no offense taken. It's better for me to know your opinions so I can learn and understand from them. Yes I should have placed in the substrate at the begining with plants although I don't have much at the time. The substrate is currently being cleaned, it is filled with algae living sediments that needs to be cleared. 

I am thinking about getting a fluval 204 against ehiem 2213, what are your opinions?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

ehiem 2213 for sure, best filter out there in my opinion, used to have one for my 45 g planted. Crystal clear water, no need to always clean like those Wh*spers.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

The thing that I am concerned with is, is it true that it needs to be near a heating duct. for it to run?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> The thing that I am concerned with is, is it true that it needs to be near a heating duct. for it to run?


 That was someone's idea of a joke.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Haha thanks for telling me, andrew your getting it! Almost had me fainted !


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

i bought one of my 2213's from petsolutions.com . i also bought one from bigals. petsolutions is cheaper, itll run u about 73 bucks after shipping.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm... looks like a great deal, why does the one at big als have the green covering and the one at pet solutions have clear?


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

lol, i thought it might have been more clear it was a joke. Go with the Eheim for sure, youll be satisfied. Have a good one.

Sincerely,
someone :-s 

Andrew


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Hmm... looks like a great deal, why does the one at big als have the green covering and the one at pet solutions have clear?


they are just showing the media in the picture...there are no differences.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh okay, well looks like i'll be heading towards the Ehiem 2213. "IF" anybody has a used one for sale, send me a PM. Other than that, I should be purhcasing one from pet solutions.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Woo hoo! I recieved my hairgrass today, but haven't take a look yet although I will soon after I take a shower.

Pictures will come, so don't worry!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well this tank was setup February 21st, 2005 and now has been planted with dwarf hairgrass. The tank currently contains, 3 Neon Tetras, 1 Otocinclus, and 1 Corydoras Trillinaetus. Here are the equipment that I use:

Filtration: Tetra Whisper 60
Lighting: JBJ Lighting 1x 55watt 10,000K
Substrate: Shultz Aquatic Soil
Heater: 100watt Submersible (Unknown Brand)

Here is a link to my photo album with the pictures inside.

Link: http://www.thatsmytank.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=1

I plan on adding a few more neon tetras, a pair of angels and 2 siamensis. But I will be trimming some of the hairgrass so that it is about 2-3 inches high from the substrate.

Enjoy!


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Looks good. Let us know how it fills in. The tank should look pretty dramatic once its grown in some.

Andrew


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you for your comments, i'll let you guys know.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

nice hairgrass, where's the hardscape?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, what do you mean by hardscape?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

wood or rockwork


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ooh, no not at this time. It'll be an only plant tank. But I do plan to change things around in the future, but I love the way it looks


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

A bump just in case none of you guys have seen the updates.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sweet! Java moss just came today!

Edit: Here is a shot of some of the moss attached to the wood, let me know what you think!

Stop stalling and post in my thread!!!


----------

